# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Βάση αυγοτροφής για όλο το χρόνο

## Gardelius

* Στο παρών θέμα θα σχολιάσουμε την πρόταση αυγοτροφής όπως αυτή περιγράφεται στο παρακάτω άρθρο : 

**
**Βάση αυγοτροφής για όλο το χρόνο
*

​*
*

----------


## binary

Ηλία μπράβο σου! Πως τη 'διατηρείς' έπειτα?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλία μπράβο σου! *Πως τη 'διατηρείς' έπειτα?*
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Χωρίζω σε μερίδες (περίπου ανά 150 γρ) και στην κατάψυξη.

Ξεπαγώνεις κάθε φορά το αντίστοιχο και διατηρείς στο ψυγείο.

Αν την "ενισχύσεις" με βρασμένο αυγό (αφράτεμα ) σε ένα 3μερο πρέπει να καταναλωθεί ...

Αλλιώς μπορείς άνετα και μια εβδομάδα.

----------


## jk21

Με μεγαλο μερος της ,αμυλουχα βαση ,ειναι και χαμηλη σε λιπαρα και σε πρωτεινη ,που πλησιαζει (χονδρικα ) το 10 % λογω των χαμηλων τιμων της πολεντας και του ρυζαλευρου ,αλλα και των λιγων αυγων .Ειναι βεβαια αυγοτροφη << βαση >> οπως αναφερεις  ηδη  ,στην οποια θα χορηγεις επιπλεον φρεσκο αυγο ,λιγοτερο πριν βγουν οι νεοσσοι και αρκετα περισσοτερο μετα ,που θα ανεβασει αρκετα την πρωτεινη (τα λιπαρα δεν θα εχουν προβλημα γιατι ειναι χαμηλα αυτη τη στιγμη ) ,οπως και η γυρη που θα δινεις 

πολυ ωραια υφη ! επειδη βεβαια δεν εβαλες διογκωτικα για να κρατησει την υγρασια της ,προσεχεις ιδιατερα την συντηρηση της και οση ειναι εκτος καταψυξης ,την δινεις σε λιγες ημερες

----------


## antonisveria

Μπραβο Ηλια θα την δοκιμασω και αυτην το συντομοτερο....βρηκες κουζινα ελευθερη και ορμηξες....

----------


## Gardelius

Σήμερα προσέθεσα τα εξής : 


_2 κ.σ. ρίγανη

__2 κ.σ. ταραξάκο  

2 Brazil nuts 

3 κ.γ. γύρη 

1 κ.γ. κία

1 κ.γ. καμελίνα

__1 κ.γ. κίνοα_ 

*2 κ.γ. σουσάμι
*
*1 κ.γ. Nekton msa 


Σε ποσότητα των 350 γρ. αυγοτροφης -* *Τα άλεσα και στο multi.*  :Happy:

----------


## antonisveria

Ηλια ειχε καλη αποδοχη απο τα πουλια;

----------


## Gardelius

Αύριο θα σας πω για την αποδοχή.

----------


## maria.lulu

Έχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις.

Αυτό το μείγμα μπορούμε να το δώσουμε και σε παπαγαλάκια;
Πόση ποσότητα πρέπει να τους δίνουν καθημερινά (παπαγαλάκια και καναρίνι);
Πόσο καιρό θα πρέπει να το αφήνουμε στη ταΐστρα; 
Τα τσόφλια είναι από τα 6 αυγά; 
Θα αρέσει στα πουλάκια μου;

----------


## Gardelius

> Έχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις.
> 
> Αυτό το μείγμα μπορούμε να το δώσουμε και σε παπαγαλάκια;
> Πόση ποσότητα πρέπει να τους δίνουν καθημερινά (παπαγαλάκια και καναρίνι);
> Πόσο καιρό θα πρέπει να το αφήνουμε στη ταΐστρα; 
> Τα τσόφλια είναι από τα 6 αυγά; 
> Θα αρέσει στα πουλάκια μου;






> *Με μεγαλο μερος της ,αμυλουχα βαση ,ειναι και χαμηλη σε λιπαρα και σε πρωτεινη ,που πλησιαζει (χονδρικα ) το 10 % λογω των χαμηλων τιμων της πολεντας και του ρυζαλευρου ,αλλα και των λιγων αυγων*


Μαρία ως προς τα παπαγαλάκια  (υποθέτω budgie ) 

ο παραπάνω σχολιασμός του Δημήτρη (jk21 ) σε παλιότερο ποστ δείχνει οτι είναι μια χαρά, αφού σε αυτά χρειαζόμαστε  αυγοτροφή λιγότερο λιπαρή.

Αν τώρα πρόκειται να δίνεται σε περίοδο ανάπτυξης νεοσσών, απλά προσθέτεις στο μίγμα πριν το ψήσιμο 3-6 ασπράδια (από μεγάλα ή μικρα αυγά αντίστοιχα ) 

Δίνεις ένα κ.γ. / πουλί την ημέρα - εγώ την αφήνω το πολύ μια μέρα ( πολλές φορές και λιγότερο αν έχει αφρατέψει και με αυγό έξτρα).

Τα τσόφλια ναι είναι από τα χρησιμοποιημένα αυγά - πιστεύω ότι τα καναρίνια σου θα την αποδεχθούν εύκολα !

----------


## maria.lulu

Ωραία! Θα δοκιμάσω να τη φτιάξω αυτή την εβδομάδα! Ελπίζω να την φάνε!

----------


## maria.lulu

Τους την έφτιαξα και τους άρεσε πάρα πολύ!

----------


## nikolaslo

Ηλια χθες βραδυ την εφτιαξα σημερα το πρωι την εβαλα στο κλουβι τι εγινε, ΜΑΧΗ (με κεφαλαια για να το τονισω) πραγματικ πολυ γελιο !!!!!!!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Βασικα λεω να την δοκιμασω και εγω ευκολη φαινεται... πολεντα ομως θα βρω ευκολα; δεν το εχω ξανα ακουσει αυτο το υλικο.... μηπως ειναι γνωστο και με αλλη ονομασια;;;

----------


## nikolaslo

> Βασικα λεω να την δοκιμασω και εγω ευκολη φαινεται... πολεντα ομως θα βρω ευκολα; δεν το εχω ξανα ακουσει αυτο το υλικο.... μηπως ειναι γνωστο και με αλλη ονομασια;;;


Δεν ξερω για αλλη ονομασια ετσι το βρηκα σε δυο αλυσιδες market σαν πολεντα

----------


## jk21

Σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου αλλα πιο συχνα τη βρισκεις ως πολεντα .Σε καταστηματα βιολογικων προιοντων ,σε μαγαζια με μπαχαρικα βοτανα και αλευρα στο κεντρο της αθηνας και σε ενα σουπερμαρκετ  που πολυ παλια σε διαφημηση του υποστηριζε οτι τα πουλια κανουν ... γαλα και μπορουμε να το βρουμε σε κεινο χαχαχα

οι καποιας ηλικιας  σαν του λογου μου καταλαβανε

----------


## mrsoulis

καταλαβα πολυ καλα και η ηλικια σου ειναι μια χαρα γιατι και εγω το θυμαμαι και θελω να πιστευω ειμαι.... παιδακι ακομα  :Happy:

----------


## nikolaslo

> Σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου αλλα πιο συχνα τη βρισκεις ως πολεντα .Σε καταστηματα βιολογικων προιοντων ,σε μαγαζια με μπαχαρικα βοτανα και αλευρα στο κεντρο της αθηνας και σε ενα σουπερμαρκετ  που πολυ παλια σε διαφημηση του υποστηριζε οτι τα πουλια κανουν ... γαλα και μπορουμε να το βρουμε σε κεινο χαχαχα
> 
> οι καποιας ηλικιας  σαν του λογου μου καταλαβανε



χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  αχαχαχαααχα και εγω απο εκει το πηρα αλλα αν θυμαμε καλα οταν ημουν Πατρα ειχα δει και σε ενα γερμανικο

----------


## blackmailer

σε παραδείσια και γκούλντιαν δίνεται επίσης να φανταστώ έτσι; κατά την προετοιμασία για αναπαραγωγή όπως είναι ή με λίγο ασπράδι και κατα το ταίσμα νεοσσών με ολόκληρα αυγά έξτρα;

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ειναι !!!  ειδικα στα ζεμπρακια που γνωριζω ,ισως ειναι ηδη επαρκεστατη και χωρις επιπλεον αυγο ,αφου εχουν μικροτερες αναγκες σε πρωτεινη και λιπη απο τα καναρινια 

για gouldian επειδη ξερω οτι τρωνε και εντομα στη φυση ,στην περιοδο αναπαραγωγης ,καλα ειναι να εχει και προσθετο αυγο .Εκτος αναπαραγωγης ειναι ιδανικη και με πολυ καλη υφη που την κανει αποδεκτη !

----------


## blackmailer

κάπως έτσι το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ! ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη!!

----------


## xasimo

Βρισκομαι στη φαση που δοκιμαζω αυγοτροφες και χθες δοκιμασα και αυτη εδω. 
Εβαλα ακριβως τα ιδια υλικα εκτος γλυκανισο (και εκτος τα 300 ml επιπλεον αλευρι...τωρα το ειδα :trash: )

το εκοψα σε μικρες φετες και το εβαλα ετσι στην καταψυξη, νομιζω θα με βολεψει περισσοτερο.

Οσο ειναι για την εβδομαδα το εβαλα στο multi και μετα προσθεσα κια-καμελινα-ελαχιστη παπαρουνα- αποφλοιωμενο σουσαμι και βοτανα. (ελπιζω στην "ξηρη" αυγοτροφη να μπορω να βαλω σπορους....)
Δεν μπορω να πω οτι ξετρελαθηκαν για αρχη παντως εφαγαν  :Big Grin: 

Ελπιζω να την συνηθισουν. Εγω που δοκιμασα ειναι οτι πρεπει για αθλητες παντως! 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

χωρις επιπλεον υγρασια ,δεν υπαρχει αμεσο προβλημα ,αλλα θα σου προτεινα οταν γινει αποδεκτη ,να μην βαζεις σπορους

----------


## xasimo

Αυτο το εχω ξαναδιαβασει να μην βαζουμε σπορους στην αυγοτροφη. Γιατι ομως? θελω να πω αν δεν εχουμε θεμα με την υγρασια υπαρχει καποιος αλλος λογος να μην δινουμε εχτρα κια καμελινα? Ενταξει ισως αυτη την περιοδο να ειναι υπερβολη να υπαρχει σε καθε μειγμα. Πριν προσθετα μια φορα την βδομαδα εχτρα σπορους.  Για να μην παχυνουν ή για καποιο αλλο λογο? Θα ηθελα πολυ να το καταλαβω αυτο.  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Δεν ειπα να μην δωσεις σπορους (σε μια ξεχωρη ταιστρα ) αλλα να μην τους ανακατευεις στην αυγοτροφη 

Το τσοφλι περιεχει βρωμιες (μυκοτοξινες  , μικροβια ,ασπεργιλλο κλπ )  που τα πουλια ακουμπουν και φτυνουν στη συνεχεια και ελαχιστα απο οτι ακουμπανε ,κατεβαινουν στο κατωτερο μερος της οδου της τροφης (γαστρεντερικο ) 

αν ακουμπανε ομως στην αυγοτροφη και αφηνουν οτι οργανισμους εχουν πανω της ,αυτη παει αυτουσια στο στομαχι με αποτελεσμα μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα τους να εισερχεται σε αυτο ...

----------


## xasimo

οκ νομιζω πως τωρα το ξεκαθαρισα! Ειχα καταλαβει πως ειχαμε θεμα μονο αν εχουμε υγρασια. Ευχαριστω  :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

τοτε εχουμε μεγαλυτερο θεμα .Η υγρασια ευνοει την αναπτυξη των παθογονων αυτων οργανισμων και ουσιων ,πριν καν εισελθουν στο εσωτερικο των πουλιων

----------


## Gardelius

καλησπέρα !

Συγχαρητήρια Κατερίνα για την προσπάθεια σου !  :Happy:

----------


## Angel1

Εαν προσθεσουμε νιφαδες βρωμης και γυρη στο μειγμα σε τι αναλογια πρεπει να ειναι με βαση τα υπολ υλικα?

----------


## jk21

γυρη 1 με 2 κουταλια του γλυκου στα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης 

αν προσθεσεις 100 γρ βρωμης  πρεπει να βαλεις και 1 αυγο επιπλεον  

για αναπαραγωγη  πρεπει να προσθεσεις επιπλεον αυγα πριν το ψησιμο ή βραστο αυγο τριμμενο με την αυγοτροφη αυτη ,σε ποσοτητα που θα δινει αφρατεμενο αλλα οχι λασπωμενο αποτελεσμα

----------


## Angel1

Οκ ευχαριστω!

Επισης μπορουμε να βαλουμε στη αυγοτροφη σπιρουλινα σε ταμπλετες και σε τι αναλογια?εννοω τις ταμπλετες που καταναλωνουν και οι ανθρωποι!

----------


## jk21

Μπορεις αλλα σε πολλα πουλια δεν αρεσει η γευση .Αν εχεις ,την κανεις σκονη και βαζεις ελαχιστη στη μυτη του κουταλιου στα 100 γρ

----------


## Angel1

Εεε τα ξερεις ολα με εξεπληξες για χιλιοστη φορα ευχαριστω!

----------


## jk21

Τοσο την θρεπτικη αξια της σπιρουλινας  αλλα παραλληλα και την δυσκολια αποδοχης σε σημαντικη ποσοτητα ως κανονα ( υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις ) το γνωριζουν τα περισσοτερα σταθερα μελη της παρεας και οχι μονο εγω και σιγουρα αυτο και πολλα αλλα θα μαθεις και συ συντομα ,αν στον ελευθερο χρονο σου ψαχνεις και διαβαζεις αρθρακια και θεματα εδω μεσα

----------


## Paulos_k

καλημέρα,

την συγκεκριμένη αυγοτροφή την δίνουμε και σε μωσαικά κόκκινου χρώματος ή αφαιρούμε ας πούμε τον κρόκο από τα αυγά και προσθέτουμε κάποιο άλλο συστατικό για το κόκκινο ;

----------


## jk21

αν στη θεση της πολεντας , βαλεις σιμιγδαλι σιτου και στη θεση των κροκων του αυγου , βαλεις αλλα 6 ασπραδια (δηλαδη αντι 6 αυγα ολοκληρα ,βαλεις 12 ασπραδια ) μπορεις ανετα να την δωσεις στα μωσαικα (μαλιστα τοτε μπορεις να βαλεις και ελαιολαδο αλλα 20 ml αφου αφαιρουνται τα λιπαρα των κροκων )  στο διαστημα που απαγορευεται το κοκκινο χρωμα .Στο διαστημα που αρχιζει το βαψιμο μπορεις και πρεπει να εχεις τη συνταγη και με κροκο και με πολεντα  , γιατι σε καναρινια που πραγματικα εχουν γενετικα τον κοκκινο παραγοντα ,η λουτεινη ενισχυει το χρωματισμο τους 

*Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;  Στο ποστ 54 απο τη μεση του και κατω υπαρχουν ερευνες επιστημονικες που το αποδικνυουν !*

----------

